# MySafeCobs, Natural Horsemanship



## jsandfor (21 July 2014)

Has anyone had any experience buying a horse from the above company in the South East? Fed up with making mistakes on horses so their site looks good, but interested in any live experiences from anyone?


----------



## webble (21 July 2014)

You might get in trouble for this thread but I think their website looks very honest. There is a forum area on it with comments from owners who have bought from them


----------



## LovesCobs (21 July 2014)

Go to Facebook site Dodgy Dealers the truth shall be outed joining page. When you are accepted use the search. There will be a range of reviews. Dealers aren't allowed to be discussed on here


----------



## jsandfor (21 July 2014)

OK thanks, didn't read that bit. How do I delete?


----------



## On the Hoof (21 July 2014)

I have not bought from them but have visited and done a course down there. They are very honest about their horses and take an appropriate amount of time to prepare them for sale. Their horses are always offered to the waiting list first. I suggest you email the owner. I have to say that i trust them implicitly, there is a very small turn over of horses there as far as i can tell which for me says that they do take the time and care. In addition they dont just sell to anyone who rocks up.


----------



## LovesCobs (21 July 2014)

Please don't mix them up with any dealers with a similar name


----------



## JennBags (21 July 2014)

The have an excellent reputation, so I don't know why lovescobs is telling you to go to a dodgy dealers Facebook page.


----------



## LovesCobs (21 July 2014)

It's called that JB but it has positive on it as well. I'm not saying they're dodgy I'm saying we can't discuss on here but they can on there. I understand the name of the group sounds like it's all bad but it's not. Sorry if it sounded negative I'll explain it better if I recommend it again


----------



## biccie1 (21 July 2014)

MSC is a very different company to safecobs (which has also used the names hacking horses and the cob club). Avril, who runs MSC is fantastic. I'm not linked to them in any way, I just really respect the work she puts into her horses. It's not unusual for her to have a horse in for up to a year to really give it a good grounding before offering it for sale. Would highly recommend MSC.


----------



## JennBags (22 July 2014)

LovesCobs said:



			It's called that JB but it has positive on it as well. I'm not saying they're dodgy I'm saying we can't discuss on here but they can on there. I understand the name of the group sounds like it's all bad but it's not. Sorry if it sounded negative I'll explain it better if I recommend it again
		
Click to expand...

Ah, OK, I didn't read it properly.  It came over as though you were saying go & look at the dodgy dealers page to get info on them.


----------



## cobgoblin (23 July 2014)

jsandfor said:



			Has anyone had any experience buying a horse from the above company in the South East? Fed up with making mistakes on horses so their site looks good, but interested in any live experiences from anyone?
		
Click to expand...

Shall I pm you?


----------

